# new to archey



## terri (Jan 18, 2007)

hi everyone I am new to archey have a friend that is teaching me alot so this coming year i can hunt seen a very nice buck this year so now all i got to do is get me a good bow that fits its hard to find one that fits me because i have a short draw about 22 . so any help on what i should know would be nice i do know a little but would like to know it all


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk terri. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to the sport and Archery Talk, alot of knowledge around here, feel free to post any questions!


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2003)

*Welcome to GREAT Sport*

Good info here.....DON'T buy a 2nd hand bow! Go to a pro shop and have them measure your draw lentgh......Then if you can go to a second shop, and do it again with someone else......Getting a good fit is critical.....all the rest just takes time.....spend some in the shop and some in the field....3D is highly recomended BEFORE you go hunting....you are smart starting this time of year..

Good LucK!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Mustang1020 (Jan 9, 2007)

go to archery shop and get measured and find out which eye dominate you are adn go from there. make sure you are comfortable with the bow and make sure to try out several different ones.

when I say check for your dominate eye, it determines either a left or right handed bow. i myself am right handed but left dominate so i shoot a left handed bow. it took a little bit to get used too


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT:shade:


----------



## EA91 (May 29, 2006)

:shade:  welcome to AT:angel: :darkbeer: :smile:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

